# Muriatic acid bath removes calcium deposit??



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Yup

Acquired myself 2 pieces of petrified wood a few days ago. Unfortunately they had unnoticeable layers of calcium deposit that giveaway under muriatic. Annoyed and didnt feel like throwing away two good pieces of goodness (plus they were expensive too), I decided to give them a few days of muriatic acid bath.

The bath is very diluted. My muriatic is only 27% concentrated and I'd say maybe 2-3 tablespoon were mixed in a quart or 2 of water.

Well just now I tested them again and the spots where it fizzes a few days ago dont anymore. So your opinion on this?? are they safe now for use??


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

They probably are, but just in case I would soak the wood with a double dose of dechlor and do a few water changes to be sure the muriatic acid is gone. Check the pH of your soak water at the beginning and at the end of a soak and see if it changes. Check the chlorine level. (There are aquarium tests for this- 6-way test strips include chlorine) 
A small change in the pH might be explained by tannic acid from the wood, especially if the soak water turns clear-brown. 
I would want the chlorine test to be clear, to be sure.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Yay a response

On the other note, Petrified wood is a rock.

Well to keep the momentum going, I did myself another bath. This time the woods (rock) are more calcareous (huh??) than the previous pieces. I also crank up the muriatic a bit.

I'll see in a week or so.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

no bad Before I had CO2, I used muriatic acid to adjust my pH with effects on plants or livestock.
I stored fresh dechlorinated water in heavy duty one gallon jugs. Then added a drop of acid, tested and added more if needed. That being said, I also tried acid on my swimming pool tiles. It didn’t seem to do much to the calcium deposits.
Charles


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I removed the second batch today. Tested just now and the calcium deposit are dramatically reduced, 80% or so from the original. Only the very small and tiny residue in the cracks and details that fizz now. Those layer on the big surface are gone.

Im gonna end my though here since clearly this topic isnt of much interest to the peeps. Gonna use the rocks for a high PH shrimp tank, so the minute residue of calcium will benefit the PH somewhat I supposed.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

oops! missed the word 'petrified'
glad it is cleaning up for you!


----------



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

Muriatic acid is plain old hydrochloric acid by another name. It is simply HCl. Once you have soaked the petrified wood and dissolved the lime deposits add some sodium bicarb or caustic soda (this is the better option as the products are NaCl and water) to neutralize the acid. Unless you have added something to the wood and acid there is no need for more soakings after neutralizing the acid.

Mix the caustic soda up in some water (it gets hot fast so be careful). You will only need a few grains and then add this solution to the bath until the pH is neutral. Give the wood a rinse and off you go.

My only worry is that the acid may have dissolved more than the lime deposits and your petrified wood may not be so structurally sound any more.


----------

